# help with broken tank



## aimhoff26 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello, I am just starting out my new saltwater aquaruim. As I was putting the tank on the stand I (for some reason) attempted to pick up the aquarium by the middle plastic trim that goes acroos and attaches my two sides of my 55 gallon tank. I didn't think it was a big deal so I loaded it up with water and salt anyways and noticed later that the middle was bowing out. The middle part was almost 2 inches wider than the ends. Does anyone know how to fix that middle part or suggest a glue that will hold. This is a new aquarium and I hate to have broken it forever. I ended up taking the water out and am now looking at my tank and want to cry. Thanks for any help. I would rather not replace the trim as I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

bump.
hope someone in the salty department can help you.
what a shame that happened. 
welcome aboard too.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

From what I understand, the tank in the midsection is warping? In this case, there's not much you can do other than return the tank and get a new one, or simply purchase a replacement. I would not suggest attempting to use it, for obvious reasons. 

Sorry to hear that, there's nothing worse than a wrench being thrown into the plans of a new setup.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

You may be able to try Gorilla Glue, though I'm not sure it would be an effective fix. I'm going to have to agree with Matt. I would replace the tank. Consider it an expensive lesson learned, "never pick up a tank by its center brace."


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

what a shame it can't be salvaged,
sorry the lads do not have better news for you.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

The tank would still make a great Vivarium or Terrarium. 55 gallons would be a palace for a few newts or salamanders.


----------

